# Anyone tried CBT?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Has anyone tried CBT? Thinking of giving it a whirl when this whole global pandemic thing is over (presupposing I'm still alive and the human race continues to be extant).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It did not work for me, but if you can get a longer series of sessions (more than 12,) and only have mild anxiety and not other problems than maybe it does.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I tried a CBT workbook a few months ago, and it was really awesome. It was really helpful to me. I remember the authors name was Seth something or other. Anyhoo....I really recommend doing the workbook!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Give it a whirl, give everything a whirl. You don't have anything to lose.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

CBT is a corrective for unhealthy thinking patterns. Like diet and exercise, you have to apply it consistently to see any benefits.

I think "does CBT work?" is framing it the wrong way. CBT _does_ work, but it works in a specific area (the way you frame problems and estimate outcomes) and it can't fix things like a genetic or epigenetic predisposition to have a stronger or weaker response to certain kinds of neurotransmitters, being a member of a disliked minority, etc. It's not so much a cure as a way to improve the quality of your life, even when a cure is unobtainable.

Everyone should practice healthy thinking habits (which is all CBT is) because everyone is better off with more realistic thinking than with less realistic thinking. But brief CBT therapy (eg. 6-12 weeks) isn't enough time to see significant changes in the quality of your life if you have a serious disorder. Most of the things that lead to MH disorders have biological components that CBT can't fix, or are the outcome of toxic life circumstances that recreate the conditions of illness everyday (eg. poverty). It's not a magic bullet. But it is something everyone should learn and apply to the best of their ability, imo. Diet and exercise won't fix your life, either, but that doesn't mean we should ignore them.


----------



## ibtisam.midlet (Jul 7, 2020)

yes i have tried it for 7 years, it's a useless


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

3 time, 8 sessions each go. first time helped somewhat (but probably not the CBT itself, just the attention and information). other times didn't really help, but did make me feel like i was doing something and someone to talk to.


if its funded by someone else, then yeah 100% worthwhile. if its funded by you, hm 20% worthwhile perhaps. unless you have a million dollars :haha


----------



## dave2go (Jul 22, 2020)

I think when it comes to getting over a fear, which is people, the more practice the better. So yes I recommend you do it. I will too. The more I talk to people the more comfortable I become personally.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

ibtisam.midlet said:


> yes i have tried it for 7 years, it's a useless


omg thanx u just saved my poor money n poor time !


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

CBT is very effective- IF you're emotionally regulated at the time (so your frontal lobe and ability to think through things are "online" and functioning.) When in a state of hyper or hypo arousal, you literally cannot process things rationally; you're essentially "highjacked" by your emotions. You're in flight, fight, freeze or appease and not in contact with the present. Your thoughts and emotions are highly distorted. 

An aside- I wish they'd separate social anxiety out and create something like interpersonal trauma disorder. (Think this is basically cptsd with a better name actually.) Instead of doing CBT for everyone, they could use or develop a measure that scores for interpersonal trauma and then decide if CBT or therapies more effective for trauma would be the most effective course. So many pple think therapy doesn't work because they're attempting to fix symptoms instead of core issues, usually with therapists who only specialize in symptoms. Anywho, whatever.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

SparklingWater said:


> CBT is very effective- IF you're emotionally regulated at the time (so your frontal lobe and ability to think through things are "online" and functioning.) When in a state of hyper or hypo arousal, you literally cannot process things rationally; you're essentially "highjacked" by your emotions. You're in flight, fight, freeze or appease and not in contact with the present. Your thoughts and emotions are highly distorted.


I also think the effectiveness of the treatment depends on the therapist and how proficient they are at delivering the CBT and engaging the patient.

I do understand that, like you say, my thoughts, emotions and _reactions_ are highly distorted. This is why I think CBT might work for me, as I know what is wrong but I just don't know how to start to fix it.



dave2go said:


> I think when it comes to getting over a fear, which is people, the more practice the better. So yes I recommend you do it. I will too. The more I talk to people the more comfortable I become personally.


I have also considered this to be a benefit of any therapy, just getting practice in making conversation and interacting with someone which I tend to avoid. In addition to the CBT I would also like to find some kind of coach with whom I can just meet and have chats with to try to get more comfortable in social situations and to give me pointers etc. on things I can do to improve my communication.



ibtisam.midlet said:


> yes i have tried it for 7 years, it's a useless


I think it depends on the psychologist administering the therapy and how the patient engages with it. Almost every study I have seen lists CBT as the most effective form of treatment for SA, more so than meds. This doesn't necessarily mean it's completely effective, just more so than other treatments. Do you think your doctor / counselor is proficient in administering the CBT?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

It helped some in my experience. Do expect to be 100 percent cured by any stretch on the imagination. But i got some benefit out of it so i would say do it


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

It helped me with my generalized anxiety but I did not find it particularly helpful for social anxiety.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

either/or said:


> I also think the effectiveness of the treatment depends on the therapist and how proficient they are at delivering the CBT and engaging the patient.
> 
> I do understand that, like you say, my thoughts, emotions and _reactions_ are highly distorted. This is why I think CBT might work for me, as I know what is wrong but I just don't know how to start to fix it.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with all of this, especially the part about therapy being good practice talking. I think ACT is basically the same thing as CBT only a little more refined newer version, you might try looking at that. I should consider trying to find some book on it, I don't know. Do you think you might do some before the pandemic is over via phone or book or something? I think my last therapist did some of this type of work informally with me, but I like formal instructions to follow.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

introvert33 said:


> Definitely agree with all of this, especially the part about therapy being good practice talking. I think ACT is basically the same thing as CBT only a little more refined newer version, you might try looking at that. I should consider trying to find some book on it, I don't know. Do you think you might do some before the pandemic is over via phone or book or something? I think my last therapist did some of this type of work informally with me, but I like formal instructions to follow.


I don't think I will look into any kind of therapy until after the pandemic is over, next year I hope. It will be tough trying to find the time but I think it can help, if you find the right therapist. That is the hard part. Finding someone who will be a good fit for you and who is effective in communicating and administrating the therapy.


----------

